# AEW really made a mistake to sign so many useless people and are paying for it now



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Last week, we got Omega/Pac 2, tonight we're getting Moxley/Janela 2. I think we've already gotten Page/MJF twice, Lucha Bros/Bucks twice, and I know we're getting Riho/Shida 2 soon as well since the latter is the #1 contender.

They're starting to have repeat match-ups almost every week now and it's plain to see that they screwed themselves by signing some of the useless people they brought in that won't add anything of value from a wrestling standpoint.

Notice that you haven't seen a *SINGLE* match with someone from their main core of Omega/Cody/Jericho/Moxley/MJF/Page/Pac facing someone like Cassidy, Nakazawa, Kiss, Stunt, or Avalon in a singles match. Not one instance in 13-14 shows they've produced so far as a company. They know it themselves that no one will ever take them seriously if their top guys are facing that kind of garbage and it would devalue them if they actually had competitive matches with those geeks. So now they're in a hole where they have to run the same matches back because they have no other option and those guys are there collecting paychecks someone of actual talent could be getting instead and they don't have to do a thing simply because the company that employed them knows how embarrassing it'd be if they actually put them on television.

This is why you don't just sign your friends, boys. Hopefully they learn this lesson and fix things before it's too late.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I get your point but Moxley did face Nakazawa. Beat him in like a minute though.

Also, Orange Cassidy is awesome IMO. The roster is a work in progress.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Psychosocial said:


> Last week, we got Omega/Pac 2, tonight we're getting Moxley/Janela 2. I think we've already gotten Page/MJF twice, Lucha Bros/Bucks twice, and I know we're getting Riho/Shida 2 soon as well since the latter is the #1 contender.
> 
> They're starting to have repeat match-ups almost every week now and it's plain to see that they screwed themselves by signing some of the useless people they brought in that won't add anything of value from a wrestling standpoint.
> 
> ...


if this was WWE we would have gotten Moxley/Janela 8 by now. And you have seen matches where Cody or Mox have faced a jobber. 

Your whole post is a joke since the WWE has a huge roster and all we do is see the same matches over and over again week after week.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Geeee said:


> I get your point but Moxley did face Nakazawa. Beat him in like a minute though.
> 
> Also, Orange Cassidy is awesome IMO. The roster is a work in progress.


That was the equivalent of Cody beating that jobber last week. No one's going to get over with these guys being full-time contracted talents. They're just wasting space better people could use.

I understand that the roster is a work in progress, but we've seen other companies sign guys like Flamita, Morrison, Daga, Dashwood, Elgin, and Dragon Lee at some point in 2019. Any of them would be an upgrade on some of the dross we see in AEW and you wouldn't actually be embarrassed to use them on national TV. I know their options were limited, but they still could have picked better from the scraps they had to choose from when they constructed their roster.



birthday_massacre said:


> if this was WWE we would have gotten Moxley/Janela 8 by now. And you have seen matches where Cody or Mox have faced a jobber.
> 
> Your whole post is a joke since the WWE has a huge roster and all we do is see the same matches over and over again week after week.


Okay.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Some of those names were not complete free agents I believe. I thought Morrison would come in with his appearances on BTE with Taya but I guess WWE opened up the check book for him. If they passed on Daga that was a mistake. Elgin has some personal drama surrounding him that might have kept Bucks wary from his time in ROH IIRC. Flamita wants to work in Mexico, Dragon Lee seems to be working in Japan. These guys have their own interests and wants. 

DAGA is absolutely one they should have got - he's great. I have to imagine WWE would have interest meaning they'd outbid AEW bigly. Did he choose Impact or has he always been there since LU with AAA allowing him to work there. He's of course engaged to Tessa now - which could be why he stayed there, and it will raise his value in the future if they sell themselves as a package. 

A name you forgot that I REALLY had hoped AEW would have snagged with King Cuerno who signed on with NXT. Instant main level guy, but his heart was set on WWE to the point he's going into PC/developmental. 

The guys you mentioned probably make less than $500K combined. Nakazawa is more a Front Office guy who just likes to wrestle so they use him on occasion. He's a Japanese liason/translator I believe. Cassidy has probably paid for himself in SM interest. Avalon is a necessary "known" jobber. Kiss is a prospect. I can't defend Stunt but he's only getting six figures. 

I do think they need one more name brand to include in the top of their card right now. Not sure who is out there and at what cost if it's cost effective. Punk obviously wanted a shit ton and then even doesn't really want to wrestle so wouldn't have been motivated. Ryback is a name I mentioned just earlier today as a name who is out there and was pretty hot at his peak. He seems to be injured right now though. nZo could probably be had, but not sure if he's a needle mover or worth the drama. Also he's beefing with Janela and with the G.O.D. right now and not sure how close Kenny is/was to Tonga and Loa. 

Maybe Scurll is that guy they can throw into the upper card/ME scene with Moxley, Omega, PAC, Jericho, Cody, Page. I hope they bring him in as his own renegade faction feuding with faces and heels. Otherwise he's walled off from half the upper card. 

AEW does need to have a fleshed out roster and an undercard. The guys you listed fill that role. All combined they're probably making less than John Morrison's WWE contract yearly.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Er. Jericho and Moxley have both faced Darby Allin. Moxley wrestled Nakazawa. Omega and Moxley faced Janella. MJF fought Cutler. Jericho faced Sky. PAC faced Trent. Moxley wrestled Spears, who has also faced Janella and Cutler and such. Cody faced Guevara.

Like, not everyone has wrestled everyone, so I guess that's true? But the "core main event" players have all faced guys below their station, some multiple times.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I do think AEW missed the boat by signing Morrison. My guess is WWE gave him more money to keep him from signing with AEW. Sadly he's gonna be wasted their. But Morrison is 40 and near the end of his career. So I can understand why he took the money.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Last week, we got Omega/Pac 2, tonight we're getting Moxley/Janela 2. I think we've already gotten Page/MJF twice, Lucha Bros/Bucks twice, and I know we're getting Riho/Shida 2 soon as well since the latter is the #1 contender.
> 
> They're starting to have repeat match-ups almost every week now and it's plain to see that they screwed themselves by signing some of the useless people they brought in that won't add anything of value from a wrestling standpoint.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but this post is ridiculous. You are complaining about people wrestling each Other TWICE over 3-6 month stretch. In WWE has guys face each other 2 or 3 times in a month. Nobody is sick of seeing these rematches. Which makes this thread totally pointless.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Some of those names were not complete free agents I believe. I thought Morrison would come in with his appearances on BTE with Taya but I guess WWE opened up the check book for him. If they passed on Daga that was a mistake. Elgin has some personal drama surrounding him that might have kept Bucks wary from his time in ROH IIRC. Flamita wants to work in Mexico, Dragon Lee seems to be working in Japan. These guys have their own interests and wants.
> 
> DAGA is absolutely one they should have got - he's great. I have to imagine WWE would have interest meaning they'd outbid AEW bigly. Did he choose Impact or has he always been there since LU with AAA allowing him to work there. He's of course engaged to Tessa now - which could be why he stayed there, and it will raise his value in the future if they sell themselves as a package.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is why I don't want to come off like I'm blowing things out of proportion or overreacting. I'm sure some of those guys have other roles there, I just don't think someone like Nakazawa should have a full-time wrestling contract just because he can translate Japanese and they have other people there I'm sure who can do that within the roster. I can see some sense in having Kiss and Cassidy even as their gimmicks could resonate with modern society (slackers and the LGBTQ community), but they're not doing much with them from that respect and the others are just useless.

Scurll would be a good and obvious addition, but I feel like they need at least 4 more guys at that high level. Then you'd have 12 guys you can rotate and build around in the upper card/main event scene. Then you can address the women's division and beef up the midcard/tag divisions when the right signings come along and you have a solid roster. It'll take time and careful consideration, but they need to pull the wallet out in 2020 to shore these areas up and fix some of the glaring issues they have.



McNugget said:


> Er. Jericho and Moxley have both faced Darby Allin. Moxley wrestled Nakazawa. Omega and Moxley faced Janella. MJF fought Cutler. Jericho faced Sky. PAC faced Trent. Moxley wrestled Spears, who has also faced Janella and Cutler and such. Cody faced Guevara.
> 
> Like, not everyone has wrestled everyone, so I guess that's true? But the "core main event" players have all faced guys below their station, some multiple times.


I didn't include Allin, Janela, Cutler, Sky, Guevara, Spears, or Trent in my post. I don't see anything wrong with those guys. I was talking about the "outlaw mud show" guys they have that aren't worth a damn to a big time promotion.



imthegame19 said:


> I'm sorry but this post is ridiculous. You are complaining about people wrestling each Other TWICE over 3-6 month stretch. In WWE has guys face each other 2 or 3 times in a month. Nobody is sick of seeing these rematches. Which makes this thread totally pointless.


Okay.

The only one who brought up WWE in anything is you, not me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I would much rather see Orange Cassidy than John Morrison (Johnny Elite?)


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Psychosocial said:


> I didn't include Allin, Janela, Cutler, Sky, Guevara, Spears, or Trent in my post. I don't see anything wrong with those guys. I was talking about the "outlaw mud show" guys they have that aren't worth a damn to a big time promotion.


Yes, you've set a very specific set of goal posts and I guess I can't deny that those people haven't wrestled those other people. But the overall spirit of your suggestion seems to be that the core top guys aren't wrestling people beneath them, which is just untrue. And I'll just add, Nakazawa was on your list, and he's worked Moxley.

But I doubt it matters, as your "outlaw mud show" line is a pretty good indicator that you let Jim Cornette tell you what to think. There's no point in actually having a discussion since Jim has already decided that they suck and you're projecting that onto the booking. So I guess I'll just see myself out.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Why are there so many threads talking about the same things over and over and over?! HOLY SHIT!

That is about all anyone can talk about here, which discourages users from replying in a thread, just to hear that persons opinion (preached as Gospel), regurgitated each and every time, post after post, thread after thread. Yes, I know, I'm doing that very thing right now myself. How ironic, huh?!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Yeah, this is why I don't want to come off like I'm blowing things out of proportion or overreacting. I'm sure some of those guys have other roles there, I just don't think someone like Nakazawa should have a full-time wrestling contract just because he can translate Japanese and they have other people there I'm sure who can do that within the roster. I can see some sense in having Kiss and Cassidy even as their gimmicks could resonate with modern society (slackers and the LGBTQ community), but they're not doing much with them from that respect and the others are just useless.
> 
> Scurll would be a good and obvious addition, but I feel like they need at least 4 more guys at that high level. Then you'd have 12 guys you can rotate and build around in the upper card/main event scene. Then you can address the women's division and beef up the midcard/tag divisions when the right signings come along and you have a solid roster. It'll take time and careful consideration, but they need to pull the wallet out in 2020 to shore these areas up and fix some of the glaring issues they have.
> 
> ...


Then why did you start this pointless thread? Again nobody is complaining about seeing potential rematches right now. You mention they should have brought in pointless people or whatever. But that's nonsense they can't even get the talent they have on Dynamite every week as is.


They haven't even used Hager yet. Guys like Jimmy Havoc or Kip Sabian are barely on tv. Heck MJF has wrestled just twice on tv and Joey Janela only other Dynamite singles match was with Omega. Heck they have a veteran who could still go in Dustin Rhodes and he isnt even getting singles matches. They will also add more talent like Marty probably soon too. But they have guys they just aren't using them. Because they feel something like Moxley/Janela rematch from Fyter Fest is a solid Dynamite main event. It's not like they couldn't have done Moxley vs Jimmy Havoc if they wanted to


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

All they did during the first month was mistakes. They focused on Marko Stunt and wall to wall wrestling with no story or characters. And viewers tuned out. No one knows if they will ever come back. They didn't make that first impression.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Psychosocial said:


> Yeah, this is why I don't want to come off like I'm blowing things out of proportion or overreacting. I'm sure some of those guys have other roles there, I just don't think someone like Nakazawa should have a full-time wrestling contract just because he can translate Japanese and they have other people there I'm sure who can do that within the roster. I can see some sense in having Kiss and Cassidy even as their gimmicks could resonate with modern society (slackers and the LGBTQ community), but they're not doing much with them from that respect and the others are just useless.
> 
> Scurll would be a good and obvious addition, but I feel like they need at least 4 more guys at that high level. Then you'd have 12 guys you can rotate and build around in the upper card/main event scene. Then you can address the women's division and beef up the midcard/tag divisions when the right signings come along and you have a solid roster. It'll take time and careful consideration, but they need to pull the wallet out in 2020 to shore these areas up and fix some of the glaring issues they have.
> 
> ...


They definitely could use a few more marquee names, and I believe they will come in time. First off, it would be unrealistic to expect that they’d be able to sign every big name that comes available when they come available - besides WWE there are still a bunch of other promotions out there fishing in the same talent pool. Second, these guys‘ contracts only come up so often, and WWE is doing their damnedest to hang on to everybody they’ve got before their contracts are up, so AEW is basically left waiting for talent from the other promotions to jump ship. All of which makes for pretty slim pickings right off the bat. They’ve done the best they can with what was available, and who they felt would be positive additions to the roster.



Balor fan said:


> All they did during the first month was mistakes. They focused on Marko Stunt and wall to wall wrestling with no story or characters. And viewers tuned out. No one knows if they will ever come back. They didn't make that first impression.


What the fuck show have you been watching?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Balor fan said:


> I'm a dumb troll


Fixed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Garty said:


> Why are there so many threads talking about the same things over and over and over?! HOLY SHIT!
> 
> That is about all anyone can talk about here, which discourages users from replying in a thread, just to hear that persons opinion (preached as Gospel), regurgitated each and every time, post after post, thread after thread. Yes, I know, I'm doing that very thing right now myself. How ironic, huh?!


Unique thread is unique

because reasons


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> *What the fuck show have you been watching?*


he hasn’t been.

ecpm being paid to post BS

guaranteed no fite sub


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

The lack of deep in this roster is very comcerning.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Okay, where do I start?


Orange Cassidy is a comedy wrestler. All promotions have them, even NJPW.
Nakazawa isn`t really featured at all to be complained about.
Kiss, same thing although a bit surprising even though he not a favourite of mine whatsoever.
Avalon is a jobber, although after being attacked by Moxley, he should have at least challenged him to a match.
Stunt – if he turned heel, grew a goatee, and had burly bodyguards like Authors of Pain around him, would he be taken more seriously? IDK.
Net, AEW runs the same matches because they aren’t using everyone:

- Kip Sabian, despite being in the first ever match in AEW history is nowhere to be seen. Penelope Ford is also rarely seen, even though she was at both ALL IN and DoN. Outside of the battle royal a couple of weeks ago, they`re never on tv, regard if it is a segment or a match, regardless if it's a singles match, a tag match, or mixed tag.

- Sadie Gibbs has never made the main show, but Shanna, Dani Jordyn, and Kris Statlander all have by debuted at jobbers.

- They have TH2 jobbing, even though they`re a few of the better known names, if not from AAA, then LU. And we haven’t seen a match between TH2 and Lucha Bros to have a display of lucha libre, even though AEW is supposed to welcome all styles. AEW is more focused on Best Friends, I feel.


And as for Janela facing Moxley tonight, it`s an odd booking. Considering that Spears robbed Janela of the Dynamite Diamond Ring and there should be a continuation of either one of those stories, if not both. Could have at least had Moxley and Janela vs Spears and MJF this week, and build to a match between Moxley and Janela the following week, but whatever.



And yes they missed the boat on Morrison, Daga, and Dashwood. They’re basically holding out for Scurll now.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

McNugget said:


> Yes, you've set a very specific set of goal posts and I guess I can't deny that those people haven't wrestled those other people. But the overall spirit of your suggestion seems to be that the core top guys aren't wrestling people beneath them, which is just untrue. And I'll just add, Nakazawa was on your list, and he's worked Moxley.
> 
> But I doubt it matters, as your "outlaw mud show" line is a pretty good indicator that you let Jim Cornette tell you what to think. There's no point in actually having a discussion since Jim has already decided that they suck and you're projecting that onto the booking. So I guess I'll just see myself out.


Tbf, I forgot Mox faced him, but since it was a 1 min match it doesn't really change my point. 1 min matches are definitely the opposite of the norm in AEW thus far.

I only used that line because I feel is pretty apt for the set of guys I described. It has nothing to do with Cornette telling me what to think lol. I disagree with Jim on a lot of things related to AEW and modern wrestling and I know how to form my own opinion unlike most, but I do agree with him on some of these geeks that they signed. They could have done better is all I'm saying. There's no point in acting like they're perfect or like Jim knows it all. I'm not on either side there.



imthegame19 said:


> Then why did you start this pointless thread? Again nobody is complaining about seeing potential rematches right now. You mention they should have brought in pointless people or whatever. But that's nonsense they can't even get the talent they have on Dynamite every week as is.
> 
> 
> They haven't even used Hager yet. Guys like Jimmy Havoc or Kip Sabian are barely on tv. Heck MJF has wrestled just twice on tv and Joey Janela only other Dynamite singles match was with Omega. Heck they have a veteran who could still go in Dustin Rhodes and he isnt even getting singles matches. They will also add more talent like Marty probably soon too. But they have guys they just aren't using them. Because they feel something like Moxley/Janela rematch from Fyter Fest is a solid Dynamite main event. It's not like they couldn't have done Moxley vs Jimmy Havoc if they wanted to


How is it pointless? I raised fair points, all you're doing is comparing them to WWE for whatever reason and using it to point out how "ridiculous" I am.



Reggie Dunlop said:


> They definitely could use a few more marquee names, and I believe they will come in time. First off, it would be unrealistic to expect that they’d be able to sign every big name that comes available when they come available - besides WWE there are still a bunch of other promotions out there fishing in the same talent pool. Second, these guys‘ contracts only come up so often, and WWE is doing their damnedest to hang on to everybody they’ve got before their contracts are up, so AEW is basically left waiting for talent from the other promotions to jump ship. All of which makes for pretty slim pickings right off the bat. They’ve done the best they can with what was available, and who they felt would be positive additions to the roster.
> 
> 
> What the fuck show have you been watching?


Fair enough. I don't really expect them to sign WWE guys at every opportunity, I just think there were better available options out there than some of the guys they sign, but hopefully things will get addressed with time.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

What's the point of attacking Nakazawa and Avalon? The two along with Cutler are job guys meant to get higher tiered guys an easy win every now and then. Every promotion to ever exist has had guys like that. Would you rather have had Moxley squash someone like Trent or Sammy Guevara instead?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Tbf, I forgot Mox faced him, but since it was a 1 min match it doesn't really change my point. 1 min matches are definitely the opposite of the norm in AEW thus far.
> 
> I only used that line because I feel is pretty apt for the set of guys I described. It has nothing to do with Cornette telling me what to think lol. I disagree with Jim on a lot of things related to AEW and modern wrestling and I know how to form my own opinion unlike most, but I do agree with him on some of these geeks that they signed. They could have done better is all I'm saying. There's no point in acting like they're perfect or like Jim knows it all. I'm not on either side there.
> 
> ...





Psychosocial said:


> How is it pointless? I raised fair points, all you're doing is comparing them to WWE for whatever reason and using it to point out how "ridiculous" I am.


Because I pointed out nobody is complaining about seeing two guys face each other two times over 3-6 months. While bringing up the fact they have plenty of guys and plenty of woman. They are choosing to do the rematches you mentioned above. They don't have to and have more guys then they can fit on two hour so as is. Which is why outside if Jericho, Moxley and few others. Most of the roster has had as many or more matches on Dark then Dynamite. So I just debunked your theory.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Psychosocial said:


> Fair enough. I don't really expect them to sign WWE guys at every opportunity, *I just think there were better available options out there than some of the guys they sign*, but hopefully things will get addressed with time.


Who? Seriously, not trying to be a wise ass, but who’s been available? They have the money to bid competitively, but not so much that they can just go throwing ridiculous piles of cash at people. They need to invest wisely if they plan to be in it for the long haul. 

Yes, they caught a LOT of attention and hit the ground running, but they’re still very new, and therefore a very big risk for somebody to jump to right now. Mox didn’t give a shit because he made himself enough money already, plus he saw the best opportunity to come in and be himself, so to him it wasn’t much of a risk vs the possible reward. That’s the kind of talent AEW needs more of, who are also going to be a positive influence in the locker room, and there just ain’t many of them around. The longer AEW is around and putting out a solid product, the less risky they’ll look to other talent, and as more contracts start running out in the other promotions, I think we’ll start seeing more talent viewing AEW as a better option.

It’s going to take time, and personally I prefer it that way than flooding the roster with a bunch of big names all at once. This way, they can see over time what kind of talent they have to work with, who is (and isn’t) going to cut it in the weekly tv format, and what kind of holes they have to fill. So they can smartly pick who they want to round out the roster with instead of grabbing every big name that comes knocking. Meanwhile, they’re doing pretty well with what they’ve got.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Balor fan said:


> All they did during the first month was mistakes. *They focused on Marko Stunt* and wall to wall wrestling with *no story or characters*.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

While AEW are building a roster they should look at getting indy guys that havn't been on TV and offer them a few nights work to have matches with AEW talent, also gives them a chance to scout talent and potentially offer them a deal if they can click, probably a bad example but James Ellsworth was meant to be a 1 time jobber and he impressed them enough to get a contract, I'm sure there are others out there that could do the same, or at least have fresh matches on TV weekly.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

reyfan said:


> While AEW are building a roster they should look at getting indy guys that havn't been on TV and offer them a few nights work to have matches with AEW talent, also gives them a chance to scout talent and potentially offer them a deal if they can click, probably a bad example but James Ellsworth was meant to be a 1 time jobber and he impressed them enough to get a contract, I'm sure there are others out there that could do the same, or at least have fresh matches on TV weekly.


I think they’re kinda doing that already, no? Not to the extreme, but they’ve had a few guys (and gals) come in for one-offs, some they’ve signed and some they haven’t. But yeah, I wouldn’t mind seeing a new face or two every week, at least on Dark, to try them out.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

They're still a young company. Will take time for them to gain their footing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WWE locked down their talent. The ones that were making noise all were offered enough money to placate them into re-signing. Money talks. 

New Japan is doing it's American off-shoot in 2020, and they have the money to lock talent away as well. Guys like Cobb and Archer will stick with them. They'll also look to likely snatch up more NA indie names, and are keeping their relationship with ROH so probably have the "in" on any of that talent who might be looking to leave and offer them a NJPW deal to stick with them and their American off-shoot. 

Then you have Impact and MLW who are both having success at retaining their talent by in large. Evolve is a feeder system for WWE it seems. And WWE is locking up all Brit talent with it's UK PC now and NXT UK. 

AEW is building no-name indies into television entities but you can't do that with indie vs indie guy. Mox, Jericho, Omega and Cody are feuding left and right to just get these guys known, but these guys then still don't have the juice to branch off into programs of their own yet with others not at the top of the card. 

PAC is probably established enough to feud with a Allin or Janela or Sabian and help further elevate them. 

I think they expected more from Spears - that he'd be able to be a guy who could help elevate the indie signings, but he didn't catch on.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

imthegame19 said:


> Because I pointed out nobody is complaining about seeing two guys face each other two times over 3-6 months. While bringing up the fact they have plenty of guys and plenty of woman. They are choosing to do the rematches you mentioned above. They don't have to and have more guys then they can fit on two hour so as is. Which is why outside if Jericho, Moxley and few others. Most of the roster has had as many or more matches on Dark then Dynamite. So I just debunked your theory.


They've had only 13-14 shows and they've already done match-ups like Omega/Pac, Moxley/Janela, Page/Pac, Lucha Bros/Young Bucks, and others more than once. Meanwhile they got a lot of people not doing much at the moment because they're not good enough for those roles. That's where my issue with their signings is.



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Who? Seriously, not trying to be a wise ass, but who’s been available? They have the money to bid competitively, but not so much that they can just go throwing ridiculous piles of cash at people. They need to invest wisely if they plan to be in it for the long haul.
> 
> Yes, they caught a LOT of attention and hit the ground running, but they’re still very new, and therefore a very big risk for somebody to jump to right now. Mox didn’t give a shit because he made himself enough money already, plus he saw the best opportunity to come in and be himself, so to him it wasn’t much of a risk vs the possible reward. That’s the kind of talent AEW needs more of, who are also going to be a positive influence in the locker room, and there just ain’t many of them around. The longer AEW is around and putting out a solid product, the less risky they’ll look to other talent, and as more contracts start running out in the other promotions, I think we’ll start seeing more talent viewing AEW as a better option.
> 
> It’s going to take time, and personally I prefer it that way than flooding the roster with a bunch of big names all at once. This way, they can see over time what kind of talent they have to work with, who is (and isn’t) going to cut it in the weekly tv format, and what kind of holes they have to fill. So they can smartly pick who they want to round out the roster with instead of grabbing every big name that comes knocking. Meanwhile, they’re doing pretty well with what they’ve got.


I already brought up a few names on the last page. Daga, Flamita, and Elgin all went to promotions this year that AEW could have outbid if they wanted that I think could have been useful in their roster. I'm sure there's more guys on the indy scene, guys like Starr and Sekimoto, that could have been worth a pop and added something to their ranks. I have enough trust in this promotion to give them the benefit of the doubt and see what they do next to improve their product, but I'm just simply pointing out some of the faults I have with their signings thus far and how it's hurt them in their short TV life.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WWE got the same problema


----------



## Dondada78 (Jun 10, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Who? Seriously, not trying to be a wise ass, but who’s been available? They have the money to bid competitively, but not so much that they can just go throwing ridiculous piles of cash at people. They need to invest wisely if they plan to be in it for the long haul.
> 
> Yes, they caught a LOT of attention and hit the ground running, but they’re still very new, and therefore a very big risk for somebody to jump to right now. Mox didn’t give a shit because he made himself enough money already, plus he saw the best opportunity to come in and be himself, so to him it wasn’t much of a risk vs the possible reward. That’s the kind of talent AEW needs more of, who are also going to be a positive influence in the locker room, and there just ain’t many of them around. The longer AEW is around and putting out a solid product, the less risky they’ll look to other talent, and as more contracts start running out in the other promotions, I think we’ll start seeing more talent viewing AEW as a better option.
> 
> It’s going to take time, and personally I prefer it that way than flooding the roster with a bunch of big names all at once. This way, they can see over time what kind of talent they have to work with, who is (and isn’t) going to cut it in the weekly tv format, and what kind of holes they have to fill. So they can smartly pick who they want to round out the roster with instead of grabbing every big name that comes knocking. Meanwhile, they’re doing pretty well with what they’ve got.


Let's see who was available. Eli Drake, Jacob Fatu, Harry Smith, Alexander Hammerstone, Bandido, Flamita, Killer Kross &;Scarlett Bordeaux, Jeff Cobb, Marshall Von Erich. There's also some very good raw talent like Lokomotiv Ivan Markov, Big Time Bill Collier, Edge Stone, Moonshine Mantel, Mysterious Q, Locked & Loaded/Main Event preferably with MVP & Pretty Boy Smooth (reminds me of a poor man's moose)


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

birthday_massacre said:


> if this was WWE we would have gotten Moxley/Janela 8 by now. And you have seen matches where Cody or Mox have faced a jobber.
> 
> Your whole post is a joke since the WWE has a huge roster and all we do is see the same matches over and over again week after week.


But Psychosocial didn’t even mention WWE. Believe it or not, criticisms levelled at AEW don’t have to be mutually exclusive with criticisms lobbed at WWE. 

The AEW roster is a bit weak, and it becomes parody when you go down the card. They are facing the problems this causes, and they’re going to have to work around that at some point.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

I disagree.
Actually the roster is pretty cool.

All wrestlers from The Elite (Cody, Omega and Bucks) and Inner Cicle (Jericho, Hager, Sammy and Lax) are good.

Besides them, other wrestlers like Moxley, Darby, Adam Page, MJF, PAC, Lucha Bros, Goldust, Luchassaurus and SCU are great too.

And I don't know if the people here on the forum like wrestlers like Jack Evans, Private Party, Janela, Havoc, Spears, Cassidy, Trent, Jungle Boy and Wardlow, but I think they're cool. And those two wrestlers who debuted last week attacking Cody seem to be interesting too.

If they are repeating some matches, surely the reason is not the roster, as there are as many feuds and matchups as possible.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Cornette was and is right in the sense that they should have buy out the best of the best that they could. You can't touch WWE and NJPW but had they brought in people like Jay Lethal, Tessa and Briscoes, legit top performers in their divisions, the roster would be way better and deeper. Not only they are talented but they would also be amongst the most TV ready in the company too.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Not only is that a mistake because of "repeat matches" involving PAC/Page/Omega/Moxley but simply because I just don't want to see 90% of their trash roster.

No offence but I read the results from Dynamite and nothing looks appealing. You expect me to see:-

1)A young bucks match spamming superkicks? No chance in hell.
2)Trent, OC?
3)A bunch of women's matches and segments, the huge Kong woman or the huge Nyla Rose? You must be fucking kidding me. I won't even watch a 5-minute talk segment featuring Mandy Rose and Alexa Bliss who are FINE to look at. I won't cause I'd rather watch a Buddy Murphy match than hear a bunch of women talk. Puhleeze.
4)Now I like Luchasaurus, but the Dinosaur kiddie crap and Marko Stunt is Cringe. It appeals to kids probably and that's fine. But you've already given me nothing on your show so far, so how do you expect me to watch this?
5)Dark Order, and Bunny Butcher Blade. I'll pass.
6)Not a big fan of babyface Cody, and MJF sucks in the ring so no point getting invested in them.
7)Not a fan of Mox either.
8)Darby Allin(from previous Dynamites)..I'm not going to watch a 5'5 145 pound version of "Jeff Hardy" being given the rub in his first month. You know, the talented Jeff who was an anomaly(at 5'11, 200 pounds) on a WWE roster but he only got his rub from Undertaker in 2002, after he actually proved himself in Ladder matches, TLC matches, Cage matches.

But at least I would have watched a Moxley match if it also involved Kenny Omega, PAC, or Hangman PAGE! You know, guys who actually belong on a roster.

AEW fanboys like to say "Raw sucks compared to AEW"...aeh aeh, I'd rather watch Drew, Randy, AJ Styles, Kevin Owens and Seth Rollins over whatever crap Dyanmite put on. I'd have loved to see Hangman Page, PAC and Kenny Omega though. 

What AEW/Cody/Kenny failed at, as I stated yesterday in the AEW ratings thread is they have no clear VISION of what their product is, who they're appealing to. If they DID, you wouldn't have seen women's wrestling, Kiddy dinosaur crap, Orange Cassidy , Nyla Rose, Dark Order, Marko Stunt, Superkick Spammers(young bucks), and Moxley who is a mismatch on the SAME SHOW. That's as if you had Austin drinking beer from 1998, Santino Marella and Hornswoggle, and the BS women's revolution 30-minute HIAC/TLC/Ironman matches involving divas on the same Monday night Raw. See the mismatch?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

That is what happens when you sign the trash no one else wants.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

God I love when WWE fanboys venture into the AEW section


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Cornette was and is right in the sense that they should have buy out the best of the best that they could. You can't touch WWE and NJPW but had they brought in people like Jay Lethal, Tessa and Briscoes, legit top performers in their divisions, the roster would be way better and deeper. Not only they are talented but they would also be amongst the most TV ready in the company too.


All of those are under contract. What's your point?.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

V-Trigger said:


> All of those are under contract. What's your point?.


"Buy out"


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Its not like they had Steve Austin and they passed up on the opportunity.. They have signed realistically whoever was available..And while a few of them are unknown, maybe with the right build up, they could be perceived well..


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> "Buy out"


Ya if only it was that simple getting out of a WWE contract...gee why didnt so many unhappy talents think of that and had to sit out to avoid getting sued ?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Balor fan said:


> All they did during the first month was mistakes. They focused on Marko Stunt and wall to wall wrestling with no story or characters. And viewers tuned out. No one knows if they will ever come back. They didn't make that first impression.


_yawn_

Boring!


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I would much rather see Orange Cassidy than John Morrison (Johnny Elite?)


Orange Cassidy is a geek. Same with the rest of the midcard. You have a childish gimmick like the jungle express trying to act tough towards main eventers like Jericho. Other cringe acts like best friends, private party, Allin, SCU, Nyla Rose, Sonny Kiss and Marko Stunt. The only ones carrying the company is Jericho, Mox and MJF. Everyone else is scrubs.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> All of those are under contract. What's your point?.


There are still guys like Ted Dibiase Jr, Davie Boy Smith Jr, is AEW is meant to be "the future" some 2nd or 3rd generation talent would be nice.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

reyfan said:


> There are still guys like Ted Dibiase Jr, Davie Boy Smith Jr, is AEW is meant to be "the future" some 2nd or 3rd generation talent would be nice.


Dibiase left the business and it's bussy being a dad. DBS is signed to MLW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I love being able to hear real tears in text form.

Meanwhile WWE HAS a loaded roster, locking up guys left and right, and yet, Rey Mysterio Jr sits idly by waiting for Vince and Co to find SOMETHING, ANYTHING for him to do. And we all know the reason he is getting used now.

Fact is that it is a new company. They’re still trying to find the correct time and ways to use the stars they ALREADY have. Should a company already behind the 8-ball just splurge for every decent get and not have plans for them? Or use cheaper alternatives that can GET to that same “name recognition” status as the names you’ve already mentioned who would have cost more?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> Dibiase left the business and it's bussy being a dad. DBS is signed to MLW.


Cheers didn't know that tbh, what's Carlito doing these days? lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

shadows123 said:


> Ya if only it was that simple getting out of a WWE contract...gee why didnt so many unhappy talents think of that and had to sit out to avoid getting sued ?


Ya if only it was that simple for you to read my first post in the thread.

People should start reading what they are quoting.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

shadows123 said:


> Ya if only it was that simple getting out of a WWE contract...gee why didnt so many unhappy talents think of that and had to sit out to avoid getting sued ?


So far only 1 person that was "unhappy" didn't re-sign and that was Ambrose/Moxley, hard to tell how many were actually upset and who was just using it to get a bigger contract _cough*Orton*cough_


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> if this was WWE we would have gotten Moxley/Janela 8 by now. And you have seen matches where Cody or Mox have faced a jobber.
> 
> Your whole post is a joke since the WWE has a huge roster and all we do is see the same matches over and over again week after week.


Nah only 7 one on one matches but a pair of tags and a six man tag.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Nah only 7 one on one matches but a pair of tags and a six man tag.


They would have been reluctant tag champs by now, in a will one of them turn or won’t they storyline - reluctant champs


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

shadows123 said:


> Its not like they had Steve Austin and they passed up on the opportunity.. They have signed realistically whoever was available..And while a few of them are unknown, maybe with the right build up, they could be perceived well..


Why is 'Joey Janela' getting an equal push/airtime, if not more, than Jake Hager?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> Why is 'Joey Janela' getting an equal push/airtime, if not more, than Jake Hager?


Not sure if Hager can have matches yet, he might still be under contract with whatever MMA company he was with? no idea only thing I can think of.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

As opposed to WWE that has a stacked roster of half-arsed wrestlers more interested in walking a red carpet and being on ESPN than their day job, which still produces a fucking awful product.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I think AEW has a pretty bad lack of talent problem but I also think they blew their load a little too quickly. This Is what I was worried about when NXT went to two hours. I want matchups to feel fresh and meaningful. This week, NXT started with Pete Dunne vs Dain so I actually changed over to AEW because Dain does nothing for me and I see the 6 person tag which just didn't feel fresh and couldn't hold my attention. This is my fear with AEW. Once the excitement of a new brand wore off, do they have a good enough show to keep people coming back for more? Honestly, it just doesn't feel that different than Raw and Smackdown to me. It's better IMO but the format and presentation feels the same. Jericho is amazing but starting to lose a little momentum. The women's division is probably the worst women's division in the world. Their midcard is full of unentertaining nobodies. I basically tune in to see a handful of guys and they have already given away all of those matches. I'm a bit worried that there just isn't enough there. They desperately need more talent and consistency. Also, the win loss thing is a great idea but they basically don't even use it. I'm seeing people with losing records get world title matches. If you're going to establish a system like that, you need to actually stick to it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whysoserious? said:


> Orange Cassidy is a geek. Same with the rest of the midcard. You have a childish gimmick like the jungle express trying to act tough towards main eventers like Jericho. Other cringe acts like best friends, private party, Allin, SCU, Nyla Rose, Sonny Kiss and Marko Stunt. The only ones carrying the company is Jericho, Mox and MJF. Everyone else is scrubs.


TBH I've read the word geek on here so many times, to refer to pretty much every currently active wrestler, that it's pretty much lost all meaning


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

P Thriller said:


> I think AEW has a pretty bad lack of talent problem but I also think they blew their load a little too quickly. This Is what I was worried about when NXT went to two hours. I want matchups to feel fresh and meaningful. This week, NXT started with Pete Dunne vs Dain so I actually changed over to AEW because Dain does nothing for me and I see the 6 person tag which just didn't feel fresh and couldn't hold my attention. This is my fear with AEW. Once the excitement of a new brand wore off, do they have a good enough show to keep people coming back for more? Honestly, it just doesn't feel that different than Raw and Smackdown to me. It's better IMO but the format and presentation feels the same. Jericho is amazing but starting to lose a little momentum. The women's division is probably the worst women's division in the world. Their midcard is full of unentertaining nobodies. I basically tune in to see a handful of guys and they have already given away all of those matches. I'm a bit worried that there just isn't enough there. They desperately need more talent and consistency. Also, the win loss thing is a great idea but they basically don't even use it. I'm seeing people with losing records get world title matches. If you're going to establish a system like that, you need to actually stick to it.


Very good post. Exactly how I feel and have felt. The first few episodes I watched, I already dreaded when I saw that undercard, but slowly started to be hyped for PAC/Omega/Page and to a lesser extent Jericho/IC. 

I watched the tag matches but they were too flippy/superkick spam/suicide dive spam. The bucks, PP, Luchas. 

Now I've come to the realization that they have very little that I may want to watch, almost negligble on some weeks. Last week for the first time I checked YouTube clips out instead of watching the whole thing. 

This week, I don't even care to check out any clips from Dynamite. (Same as Smackdown, which lately bores me so I've completely given up).

Shocking that I actually watch Raw in chunks(a show which in October I thought was the shittiest amongst Raw, SD, NxT and Dynamite) but not Dynamite or Smackdown.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Mateus Tunes said:


> I disagree.
> Actually the roster is pretty cool.
> 
> All wrestlers from The Elite (Cody, Omega and Bucks) and Inner Cicle (Jericho, Hager, Sammy and Lax) are good.
> ...


Jack Evans – frankly, an underrated and underutilized name

Private Party – they have a good act

Janela – yes he’s good and is transitioning from a hardcore wrestler to a more serious wrestler

Havoc - they did a whole thing of him being fined $50 000 for stapling everyone in the battle royal online after being eliminated, but it wasn’t made into an angle on tv. So even though they could have shown more depth to his character, he’s just the guy who does hardcore matches and staples people.

Spears – he’s good. The guy just needs a midcard title to chase after.

Cassidy – I get he’s a comedy character and not to be taken too seriously

Trent - I’m slowly learning that I actually don’t give a crap about Best Friends. Like its good Trent left NJPW, but I’m not feeling the Best Friends stuff.

Jungle Boy - I like the act

Wardlow – haven’t seen him wrestle, although that knockout punch he gave to hangman page shows he has potential

Nyla Rose is not a cringe act. Quite the opposite actually.

Sonny Kiss seem like he would belong in New Day, or at least AEW's answer to New Day.

And Kip Sabian, who I actually forgot was in a trios match with TH2 against Omega and the Bucks a few weeks ago. And had a very brief rivalry with Adam Page over the summer at Fight for the Fallen. So while he could become an antagonist of the Elite in general, he hasn’t appeared on tv enough to signal that.

And again, yes AEW should have gone after Morrison, Daga, Dashwood, Lethal, Willie Mack, Tessa, Jordynne Grace, the Briscoes, Bandido, Brian Pillman Jr, Scarlett Bordeaux & Killer Kross a bit harder. Sure they would probably benefited signing Rush and a team like Guerillas of Destiny too. They’ll benefit from signing Marty Scurll if he has it in him to leave ROH behind altogether. Stars that would have been credible in a sports themed show. But AEW may end up signing all of them anyways eventually, so I’m not sure if it makes sense to panic over or be upset at who is currently signed. The roster is bound to change and evolve over time.

The greater issue for AEW is that there are too many damn superkicks and spots! Like, that’s how it feels with most of the roster, at least with the men. Although AEW prides itself on variety, in actually there’s very little in storytelling, brawling or other styles. In comparison with another promotion that tried to come off like a sport, NJPW has technicians, storytellers, brawlers, shoot fighters and strong style strikers in addition to stars that do high spots. and the whole fighting spirit thing to explain no selling at certain points in matches.

And when it comes to comedy wrestlers, NJPW has Toru Yano, Ryusuke Taguchi, and at one time, Captain New Japan (the last one who isn’t used anymore). There may be comedy like Hiromu Takahashi and Daryl, but no one thinks of Hiromu as a comedy wrestler. Just like no one thought of Kenny Omega as a comedy wrestler if he had a comedy spot in his match. And when these occasional comedy spots happen, it didn’t automatically turn NJPW into a comedy promotion.

AEW has Orange Cassidy, Nakazawa, and maybe Marko Stunt (although I think he just has comedy spots). They are very much like NJPW in this aspect in keeping the comedy to a minimum.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

bdon said:


> I love being able to hear real tears in text form.
> 
> Meanwhile WWE HAS a loaded roster, locking up guys left and right, and yet, Rey Mysterio Jr sits idly by waiting for Vince and Co to find SOMETHING, ANYTHING for him to do. And we all know the reason he is getting used now.
> 
> Fact is that it is a new company. They’re still trying to find the correct time and ways to use the stars they ALREADY have. Should a company already behind the 8-ball just splurge for every decent get and not have plans for them? Or use cheaper alternatives that can GET to that same “name recognition” status as the names you’ve already mentioned who would have cost more?


There have options Best From Geek and Geek They are not and will not be stars
People like Stunt and Cassidy They have no place on TV


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

AEW for sure has a weak roster, but also this is not New Japan. They are gonna be having single matches every week. They aren't gonna have 50 multi mans leading up to pay per views. One issue I have right now is the Story lines themselves and how we get to those matches often feels random, but Yeah this is the price you pay for 1 having a small roster and 2 having a ton of singles matches on tv.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW doesn't really have a small roster for one two hour show a week. They have 60 wrestlers signed and active. 

Spears hasn't been on Dynamite in couple weeks, Jack Evans, Angelico haven't been on Dynamite in a while. Dark Order only there in vignettes. PAC was off this week, Omega wrestled on DARK, Kazarian hasn't wrestled since match vs Jericho/Guevara, Kip Sabian ever appear on Dynamite? Private Party not seen in awhile, Cima and Strong Hearts? Hager hasn't wrestled yet and would be a top of the card guy, Page off a couple weeks now. On the women's side Riho is back in Japan for a tour, Gibbs was seen once, Swoll only on DARK, Yuka seemingly a part timer.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Yup and now there are reports that Tony Kahn is regretting spending so much money signing guys and isn't making any more big money signings.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

NathanMayberry said:


> Yup and now there are reports that Tony Kahn is regretting spending so much money signing guys and isn't making any more big money signings.


Link to these reports please. I would be interested to read them.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

NathanMayberry said:


> Yup and now there are reports that Tony Kahn is regretting spending so much money signing guys and isn't making any more big money signings.


Okay, new member 6-posts guy!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Sonny Kiss is actually great talent and isn't useless or a waste of signing.

Nor is Peter Avalon, even though the librarian thing sucks. He is actually good. I just think that as soon as someone sees him lose often they automatically think that it was a waste of signing him when AEW needs a guy like him. Wrestling needs jobbers and they use him pretty often already.

Plus AEW has been using their tag team wrestlers in singles matches. TRENT, Fenix, Pentagon, Daniels, Scorpio Sky. Guys that have been known to be singles wrestlers in the past. So they could do more with them AND with guys like Kaz, Jack Evans, Angelico, etc.

Plus there is the BBB that will eventually be in matches. Plus Kip Sabian hasn't been around much lately and it's not like they gave up on him with Penelope by his side.

I don't get the freak out of them having wrestlers face each other twice already. If this was WWE then Moxley and Janela would have wrestled each other on RAW for a month or two straight. Maybe a slight exaggeration but it's true.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Half the roster is jobbers that belong in their non existent midcard division.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Other than Page v PAC II & III being back to back from PPV to Dynamite, all of the other "redundant" matches were literally months apart. And they all had storyline fall out. 

I could watch PAC vs Omega daily and enjoy it, and I liked the Hangman vs PAC II & III probably better than Omega/PAC as the latest encounter didn't get enough time. I want Omega v PAC III on a PPV and given 35+ minutes.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> "Buy out"


None of the talent is worth the cost it would be to buy out anyone. Khan family is rich but aren't the Carter family or Ted Turner. They have budget and business plan. They will pay well for amount of days work. But they aren't gonna pay millions to get ROH talent.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> So far only 1 person that was "unhappy" didn't re-sign and that was Ambrose/Moxley, hard to tell how many were actually upset and who was just using it to get a bigger contract _cough*Orton*cough_


So far most who resigned is around 40 and took big payday near the end of their career. When guys in their prime who are unhappy with position in the company become FA. We will see a lot more guys leave. As always people are expecting so much to happen at once. Even in Monday Night Wars. We had maybe a few guys switch companies per year. I dunno why people expected a bunch of guys to leave. Especially when WWE offering bigger money now.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

shadows123 said:


> Its not like they had Steve Austin and they passed up on the opportunity.. They have signed realistically whoever was available..And while a few of them are unknown, maybe with the right build up, they could be perceived well..



This exactly. Their roster looks damn good for a start up company. It's gonna take time to build a deep roster. At the end of the day some of their younger talent will turn into stars for them. While other guys will get let go. 

Over time some more guys will leave WWE, as well as New Japan, Impact, ROH etc and AEW roster will improve and be really strong. When you consider the financial backing the company has. Until then they signed acts like Orange Cassidy or Marko Stunt. Who get big pops and had indie following. Its not like those guys are being used over other talent. They were added to the company for a purpose. Given the available talent guys like those are gonna create interest over some random indie guy.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> None of the talent is worth the cost it would be to buy out anyone. Khan family is rich but aren't the Carter family or Ted Turner. They have budget and business plan. They will pay well for amount of days work. But they aren't gonna pay millions to get ROH talent.


I don't have the access to the personal contract details of wrestlers so don't know how we can assume it would cost millions. Regardless of that though Lethal and Briscoes are better than 80 to 90 percent of the talent in AEW's singles male and tag divisions. Worth the move.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I don't have the access to the personal contract details of wrestlers so don't know how we can assume it would cost millions. Regardless of that though Lethal and Briscoes are better than 80 to 90 percent of the talent in AEW's singles male and tag divisions. Worth the move.


The thing is AEW is doing just fine where they are now. Tony Khan doesn't have throw 5-10 million at ROH to let guys out of deals and then sign them to their own deals on top of that. AEW doing just fine now and talent will leave WWE, Impact, New Japan and ROH over the next year and they will be able to add more talent. People just aren't patient and want super deep roster right away. Khan family didn't become billionaires by making bad business decisions or reactionary moves. That's what's going to keep them going when companies like WCW and TNA have failed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WWE guys will never leave, no matter how disgruntled they are - money talks and they all have a short remaining career window. Get 2-3x your last salary on longer term and more guarantees - you sacrifice your happiness for that offer, retire in five years and be financially secure for life. 

Moxley was the exception - which adds to his allure in a major way. He also has a wife making very good money on her own, so could better afford to give up the money for his happiness. I assume he is still getting seven figures a year from AEW, plus ability to take outside bookings. Most other disgruntled wwe wrestlers are not getting millions a year offers. AEW can't win a bidding war with WWE, they basically are in the spot to outbid Impact, ROH, MLW and even NJPW for talent who want to stay Stateside. Anybody WWE wants they'll get.

They'll especially be able to retain anybody who is already is in the WWE machine as it's the known evil and not so bad afterall when they're doubling your contract. AEW might have better luck with Indie wrestlers who haven't been in WWE and might be wary of joining the machine. 

AEW seemingly won a signing war over Kris Statlander, but she is another special case in that she didn't grow up watching wrestling and only started watching it when she started training a little over two years ago. So she didn't grow up with the ultimate dream of making WWE as the pinnacle. She jumped in and was steeped in indie wrestling. Her current AEW deal allows her to keep working the indies outside of any dates AEW needs her for.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> This exactly. Their roster looks damn good for a start up company. It's gonna take time to build a deep roster. At the end of the day some of their younger talent will turn into stars for them. While other guys will get let go.
> 
> Over time some more guys will leave WWE, as well as New Japan, Impact, ROH etc and AEW roster will improve and be really strong. When you consider the financial backing the company has. Until then they signed acts like Orange Cassidy or Marko Stunt. Who get big pops and had indie following. Its not like those guys are being used over other talent. They were added to the company for a purpose. Given the available talent guys like those are gonna create interest over some random indie guy.


Orange Cassidy or Marko Stunt get big pops From the crazy hardcode It doesn't mean anything. and they indie Random No one knows them.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I keep reading that AEW is only indie talent, jobbers, no-names, etc. But a big chunk of these "no-names" came from other promotions, who were doing very well for themselves in those companies. ROH, Impact, NJPW, AAA and of course WWE, having had Jericho and Moxley as their two biggest "gets".

Cody and Dustin Rhodes, The Young Bucks, Hangman Page, Omega, SCU, Lucha Brothers, PAC, Jake Hager, Santana & Ortiz, Awesome Kong, are the most obvious names other wrestling fans already know of. Now you've had more unknown talent given the chance to shine, with, MJF, Riho, Shida, Cassidy, Statlander, Shanna, Luchasouras, Allin, Janella, Sabian, Jungle Boy, Best Friends, Private Party, Dark Order.

In my opinion, that's a pretty talented roster, in any company.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE guys will never leave, no matter how disgruntled they are - money talks and they all have a short remaining career window. Get 2-3x your last salary on longer term and more guarantees - you sacrifice your happiness for that offer, retire in five years and be financially secure for life.
> 
> Moxley was the exception - which adds to his allure in a major way. He also has a wife making very good money on her own, so could better afford to give up the money for his happiness. I assume he is still getting seven figures a year from AEW, plus ability to take outside bookings. Most other disgruntled wwe wrestlers are not getting millions a year offers. AEW can't win a bidding war with WWE, they basically are in the spot to outbid Impact, ROH, MLW and even NJPW for talent who want to stay Stateside. Anybody WWE wants they'll get.
> 
> ...


Moxley not work for free
They have a salary of more than a million a year
They're just a million and two million difference From wwe Doesn't make any big difference.
You are too exaggerating
You're trying to get excuses Of bringing trash Like Cassidy
They cannot bring talents because of wwe
They should cancel them or cancel them from TNT


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The McMahons led by HHH raped and pillaged the Indys of 99% of the notable spot monkeys years ago. Impact picked up what was left, then AEW has had to pick up what was left after that. Once you get passed the WWE guys its a pretty damn horrendous roster, full of people that make the WWE's one dimensional spot monkeys look good by comparison.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Why isn't Jake Hager wrestling? Why hype Wardlow up with video packages then do not use him? Instead they push skinny fat vanilla midgets, even as ratings slip a bit. Perry's son is not only a midget, but wooden.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> Why isn't Jake Hager wrestling? Why hype Wardlow up with video packages then do not use him? Instead they push skinny fat vanilla midgets, even as ratings slip a bit. Perry's son is not only a midget, but wooden.


Wardlow is green as goose shit. I'd bet he's in Atlanta training on non-Dynamite days. Hager we know is good to go and not being used seemingly by choice.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

You can't create new stars without bigger, established stars to put them over. Jericho was a decent catch for them sure but I'm not sure what beating Jericho in 2019 means for an up and coming star.

The only way AEW is going to swing the tide is by signing some big name talent. I'm talking bigger than Moxley and Jericho. They would need a Brock/Cena/Punk level type draw. MAYBE if someone like Daniel Bryan or Bray Wyatt decided to ever jump ship... someone the fans genuinely care about. But even then it would be an uphill climb.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> You can't create new stars without bigger, established stars to put them over. Jericho was a decent catch for them sure but I'm not sure what beating Jericho in 2019 means for an up and coming star.
> 
> The only way AEW is going to swing the tide is by signing some big name talent. I'm talking bigger than Moxley and Jericho. They would need a Brock/Cena/Punk level type draw. MAYBE if someone like Daniel Bryan or Bray Wyatt decided to ever jump ship... someone the fans genuinely care about. But even then it would be an uphill climb.


If they signed Cena, I would stop watching. No one wants to see that. Jericho is infinitely better than Cena.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk showed his drawing power (or lack there of) on that FS1 show ratings diffence. I think The Rock is probably the only game changer/needle mover draw and he ain't signing with AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Punk showed his drawing power (or lack there of) on that FS1 show ratings diffence. I think The Rock is probably the only game changer/needle mover draw and he ain't signing with AEW.


Yeah, The Rock would be the only one close to the comparison of Hogan going to WCW, and unlike Hogan, Rock actually has a career in the movies which makes him a ton more money. The Rock will only do what he enjoys doing in wrestling going forward, and he is the same age Hogan was in 2000. Why would he sacrifice his long term health? He might have a few matches left in him, but one a year at the most. That does not build a new company, just adds a special attraction at WrestleMania.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

There is no one in wrestling that would really move the needle. WWE watered everyone and everything down some much that there are no box office level stars in the business anymore. AEW should try and change that by making their roster the big names. It would make the company look good and make the roster more valuable in the talent market


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

virus21 said:


> There is no one in wrestling that would really move the needle. WWE watered everyone and everything down some much that there are no box office level stars in the business anymore. AEW should try and change that by making their roster the big names. It would make the company look good and make the roster more valuable in the talent market


roster They're geek Won't and become big names
They couldn't Earn Views 
They're like nxt But a better version From geek


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

I haven’t watched Lucha much, but are there any big cross over stars in AAA besides the Lucha Bros, or anyone in CMLL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

NathanMayberry said:


> Yup and now there are reports that Tony Kahn is regretting spending so much money signing guys and isn't making any more big money signings.


What a major fool to have signed a dozen women wrestlers(women LOL) most of which aren't even remotely hot/attractive, and 80% of their garbage roster. They should've only signed 15 guys, LITERALLY 15 and started with that. May be wait until they sign their next 15 guys.

Now you may ask "How do you book a 2-hr show with 15 guys!? And the answer is, either be SMART and 1)only launch your 2-hr show when you have those 30 credible names signed 2)Partner with ROH/Impact/NJPW to create an hour's worth content weekly, 3)Only start a weekly 1-hour show. 

I'd go with 3). Vince McMahon had plenty of talent in the 80s but he didn't just start Raw with 3hrs, or 2. Or look at Impact in their initial years. Or NWA Powerrr.

They're going to suck and ratings are going to fall BIG TIME if they book their trash roster the next 6 months with no new names, credible names, big names...not fuckin Japanese women, Nyla Rose, Darby Allin.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> If they signed Cena, I would stop watching. No one wants to see that. Jericho is infinitely better than Cena.


The only thing Jericho is better at than Cena is pleasing internet smarks. In every other category that matters Jericho is not even close to Cena.

You claim "no one wants to see that" and yet if Cena announced he was debuting on AEW we both know it would be their highest rated episode.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WWE doesn't want stars - Vince is copying the NFL model where the league itself and teams are the draw. AEW is long game doing it right by allowing the wrestlers to be the stars and brand and sell themselves. It's the whole "just a t-shirt company" business model whereby the talent designs the shirts and owns the copyright for it and gets a good percentage and the t-shirt company just makes the t-shirt (and gets crazy business and gets a fair cut of course). 

AEW gives wrestlers more control over their character for better or worse - I think it is a large reason why Statlander chose AEW. You go to WWE and they control everything about you, and make sure you cannot draw if you have the temerity to want to leave and work elsewhere after your contract is up. 

AEW attracts the "artist" types more. Darby Allin chose AEW because he wouldn't be allowed to be Darby Allin in WWE. Statlander has a quirky gimmick that might work and might not - but it would be taken over by WWE if she signed there and they'd trademark the hell out of it so she couldn't use most if it should she leave. 

Wrestlers who want to be well paid cogs in the wwe machine sign developmental deals. Signing it to them means they've made it. WWE doesn't fire anybody anymore, so they're looking at 10 year being paid well with hopes maybe they catch the eye of a higher up and gets a push. But as CM Punk said when he signed and a fan asked him "What if you end up like Jimmy Wang Yang in WWE" and Punk replied "I'd buy my house with cash". 

Wrestling is a business. Starving artists is romanticized, but they're still starving. AEW needs to land in the sweet spot too allow enough creative freedom and autonomy to attract the latter type, while retaining enough control to be able to book them long term in their vision.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

Forgive me if this is the wrong place to ask or post this but CIMA, EL Lindmaman and Shigehiro Irie all work the MLW taping in New York does anyone think there's a chance they could work Wednesday Dynamite show? The Dragon's Gates guy have worked some shows before and I would think Kenny might know Irie from his DDT day plus Nakazwa knows him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> The only thing Jericho is better at than Cena is pleasing internet smarks. In every other category that matters Jericho is not even close to Cena.
> 
> You claim "no one wants to see that" and yet if Cena announced he was debuting on AEW we both know it would be their highest rated episode.


Jericho has been able to make himself relevant and reinvent himself in three different decades. Cena managed to get booed by the vast majority of fans for well over ten years and "headlined" shows that consistently lost viewers and lowered ratings year after year after year. Now he is making C level movies and thankfully gone from my TV screen.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Jericho has been able to make himself relevant and reinvent himself in three different decades. Cena managed to get booed by the vast majority of fans for well over ten years and "headlined" shows that consistently lost viewers and lowered ratings year after year after year. Now he is making C level movies and thankfully gone from my TV screen.


So you're telling me Cena _wouldn't _boost ratings?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

As a one-off, sure. But on a longer run - probably not worth the money it would cost to sign him to it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> So you're telling me Cena _wouldn't _boost ratings?


I am not denying he would not boost the initial episode if he did appear, I think that would be true of ANYONE with name value signing. He certainly would not long term. My objective evidence for that is 10+ years of WWE ratings while Cena was their top guy. Now before you start another straw man argument, I am not saying Cena is the ONLY reason ratings went down. I am saying he is the primary reason since he was their supposed "top draw." Vince and the writers have been horrible for a long time, but Cena being shoved down everyone's throats was a huge reason fans left, including me for several years.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I am not denying he would not boost the initial episode if he did appear, I think that would be true of ANYONE with name value signing. He certainly would not long term. My objective evidence for that is 10+ years of WWE ratings while Cena was their top guy. Now before you start another straw man argument, I am not saying Cena is the ONLY reason ratings went down. I am saying he is the primary reason since he was their supposed "top draw." Vince and the writers have been horrible for a long time, but Cena being shoved down everyone's throats was a huge reason fans left, including me for several years.


You're changing the subject.

Cena would be better for business than Jericho, that's a fact. It doesn't matter if Lheurch wants to see it happen or not.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jay Devito said:


> You're changing the subject.
> 
> Cena would be better for business than Jericho, that's a fact. It doesn't matter if Lheurch wants to see it happen or not.


Nope. Would he be working every Wednesday night, supplying creative input, acting as a mentor, with a passion to build the brand? Cena has checked out largely from the wrestling game.

He's have the first time appearance pop. But he did the same schtick the last decade of his career. Yawn. Not an interesting character.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Nope. Would he be working every Wednesday night, supplying creative input, acting as a mentor, with a passion to build the brand? Cena has checked out largely from the wrestling game.
> 
> He's have the first time appearance pop. But he did the same schtick the last decade of his career. Yawn. Not an interesting character.


This came argument could have been applied to Hulk Hogan jumping ship to WCW. I'm sure deep down the other talent knew they would be taking a back seat. They still went onto to do their best business because of him.

Cena could get new guys over in a way that Jericho can't, and I'm all but positive that more people on this forum would watch AEW more regularly if he were a recurring feature. It would elevate the entire company.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> You're changing the subject.
> 
> Cena would be better for business than Jericho, that's a fact. It doesn't matter if Lheurch wants to see it happen or not.


I agree that it does not matter if I want to see it or not. But it is not a fact he would be better for business. See WWE ratings while Cena was on top. Down year after year after year. That is an objective fact.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I agree that it does not matter if I want to see it or not. But it is not a fact he would be better for business. See WWE ratings while Cena was on top. Down year after year after year. That is an objective fact.


You already said and acknowledged - in this very thread - that Cena showing up on AEW would deliver their highest ratings.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> This came argument could have been applied to Hulk Hogan jumping ship to WCW. I'm sure deep down the other talent knew they would be taking a back seat. They still went onto to do their best business because of him.
> 
> Cena could get new guys over in a way that Jericho can't, and I'm all but positive that more people on this forum would watch AEW more regularly if he were a recurring feature. It would elevate the entire company.


Hogan was famous outside the wrestling business and a legit star for a long time and over with the vast majority of the fans for most of that time. Cena is none of that. Hogan was there almost every week in WCW and also when he came back to WWE in 2002. Hogan lifted all the boats. Cena would likely bury them.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> You already said and acknowledged - in this very thread - that Cena showing up on AEW would deliver their highest ratings.


Yes, I said it would for ONE episode. Not long term. That does not help business.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> *Hogan was famous outside the wrestling business and a legit star for a long time and over with the vast majority of the fans for most of that time. Cena is none of that*. Hogan was there almost every week in WCW and also when he came back to WWE in 2002. Hogan lifted all the boats. Cena would likely bury them.


And just like that you just forfeit yourself from this discussion. You can't be objective about this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> And just like that you just forfeit yourself from this discussion. You can't be objective about this.


Ratings from when Cena was on top are the objective facts in this discussion. End of story. Of course, there are many subjective things to say about him too, but the facts are the facts. Much, much fewer people watched wrestling during the time Cena was on the screen than before.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I am not denying he would not boost the initial episode if he did appear, I think that would be true of ANYONE with name value signing. He certainly would not long term. My objective evidence for that is 10+ years of WWE ratings while Cena was their top guy. Now before you start another straw man argument, I am not saying Cena is the ONLY reason ratings went down. I am saying he is the primary reason since he was their supposed "top draw." Vince and the writers have been horrible for a long time, but Cena being shoved down everyone's throats was a huge reason fans left, including me for several years.


 The Fruity Pebbles garbage John Cena rainbow colors Era(2005-2013) was the worst period in WWE and wrestling. If it weren't for their prodigious amount of talent and stars between 2005-2010, stars like Jericho, Batista, Orton, Edge, Taker, Shawn, Mr Kennedy, Jeff hardy, HHH and a young CM Punk, the WWE would've died way sooner(probably viewership would've dropped to 2M by 2012 instead of 2019). And almost all of those guys except Orton and Punk either left/retired in 2010. 

2010-2011 were actually HORRENDOUSLY bad,so much that they had R-Truth challenging Cena on a PPV. They had burnt pretty much everyone else against Cena. Then the Punk Pipebomb happened. 

So yeah. John Cena fruitty pebbles, the worst thing to have happened to Wrestling/WWE, after WCW dying/Vince monopolizing the biz.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Deathiscoming said:


> The Fruity Pebbles garbage John Cena rainbow colors Era(2005-2013) was the worst period in WWE and wrestling. If it weren't for their prodigious amount of talent and stars between 2005-2010, stars like Jericho, Batista, Orton, Edge, Taker, Shawn, Mr Kennedy, Jeff hardy, HHH and a young CM Punk, the WWE would've died way sooner(probably viewership would've dropped to 2M by 2012 instead of 2019). And almost all of those guys except Orton and Punk either left/retired in 2010.
> 
> 2010-2011 were actually HORRENDOUSLY bad,so much that they had R-Truth challenging Cena on a PPV. They had burnt pretty much everyone else against Cena. Then the Punk Pipebomb happened.
> 
> So yeah. John Cena fruitty pebbles, the worst thing to have happened to Wrestling/WWE, after WCW dying/Vince monopolizing the biz.


Yeah, I agree. He made me embarrassed to be a fan. I was in high school during the Attitude Era and it was cool to have an Austin, Rock, or NWO shirt. Imagine wearing a Cena shirt to school or as an adult.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, I agree. He made me embarrassed to be a fan. I was in high school during the Attitude Era and it was cool to have an Austin, Rock, or NWO shirt. Imagine wearing a Cena shirt to school or as an adult.


Might as well have a kick me sign


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, I agree. He made me embarrassed to be a fan. I was in high school during the Attitude Era and it was cool to have an Austin, Rock, or NWO shirt. Imagine wearing a Cena shirt to school or as an adult.


Well, you'd have been mocked/bullied and probably called "fruity pebbles". LOL.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Deathiscoming said:


> Well, you'd have been mocked/bullied and probably called "fruity pebbles". LOL.


And rightfully so.


----------



## Shoo-Shpan (Apr 8, 2016)

The main difference between Hulk Hogan and Fruity Pebbles Cena is that while it ends in Leg Drop/AA - 1-2-3 is that Hogan Sold his opponents like the biggest threat to everything and you "know" that he won only because he "tapped into the power of billions and billions of screaming Hulkamaniacs all over the galaxy, Brother!", while Cena no sold characters. You can do the job to the face, but if your character aren't taken seriously as a threat, it's a burial. And that is kind of a lost art.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

The TNA roster from, say, 2006 was miles better than what AEW has now.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

kingfrass44 said:


> Orange Cassidy or Marko Stunt get big pops From the crazy hardcode It doesn't mean anything. and they indie Random No one knows them.


But pops from crowds is worth something and comes off well on tv. When available talent is limited it makes sense why they added those guys. They are there for purpose. Neither wrestle much and take up much tv time.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203168477927882752
WWE isn't letting anybody go. Lorcan publicly lashes out, changing his twitter handle back to his indie name and claps back at HHH in a tweet and still re-signs even though his wwe career has been nothing. Money talks. It's a business. 

These guys all love that AEW exists as a leverage point for them selfishly, but they all want somebody else to sign there and help make it long lasting and successful.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203168477927882752
> WWE isn't letting anybody go. Lorcan publicly lashes out, changing his twitter handle back to his indie name and claps back at HHH in a tweet and still re-signs even though his wwe career has been nothing. Money talks. It's a business.
> 
> These guys all love that AEW exists as a leverage point for them selfishly, but they all want somebody else to sign there and help make it long lasting and successful.


Not everyone on the main roster will resign. Some guys care about how they are being used more then money. We all know Moxley is one of those guys. But we also saw Rhino turn down big WWE contract. So he could go to Impact and actually be used.


So he's not every unhappy guy will resign. Big money and promises of a new push makes it tempting to stay. For example I would be very surprised if Luke Harper stays. I'm 50/50 on the Hardy Boyz. They might want WWE contract as somewhat retirement fund. But they also are creative guys or at least Matt is. So it must not be fun sitting at home and not booked. While Rey Mysterio/Rusev I can see staying cuz of Rey son and Lana with Rusev. So yes some guys will stay but a few guys will leave. Just like they did in 2019.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I agree with most of the randoms you listed except Orange Cassidy. He's gone viral on every social media platform. My family asked "Where's the guy with his hands in his pockets?" while Smackdown was on Thanksgiving weekend.*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^I want nothing to do with the Hardy Boys in AEW so I really hope Vince buys them into staying. Broken Universe is the absolute drizzling shits. 

Harper is definitely leaving but I'm not sold on AEW is a sure thing. I think NJPW could make a bigger offer depending on if he's willing to make the travel. With their American offshoot launching fully in 2020 they're going to need to staff up a bit. But he's more a gaijin they'd roster in Japan than a guy you build around in America. Though given he's said to be good friends with the AEW finance man (not sure how) I think he's likely AEW bound. 

Rusev will re-sign with wwe, Mysterio will as well - silly money will be offered to him and his son contracted. Also Rey is at the end of his career and it will be more about his legacy and WWE can offer a legends contract and work post-in-ring. 

Revival could be harder to predict. Money talks and they have young families and the next wwe offer could set them for life HOWEVER Dawson recently posted an IG lamenting missing out being home with his wife and daughter. Something about it being the first time in three months that he spend three consecutive days at home with his girls. I wonder if WWE might offer to move Revival back to NXT as part of their negotiations - lessen their road dates, more money and then entice Dawson with a PC coaching gig down the line. In the end I think they both stick in WWE as well. 

I wonder if Lorcan backchannelled to AEW and realized the money isn't there for his level. I mean I dig the guy and was hoping he'd jump as I really wanted to see a PAC vs Busick match, but how much is he really worth to AEW in bringing in viewers and couldn't they find and debut an indie guy at a quarter the cost(or more) of Lorcan's deal and build him up the same was Lorcan would have to be rehabbed after being a low level guy in WWE for his career.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

It doesn't matter if AEW got another big name - they'd just bury them and push vanilla midgets in the main event.

The signing of Jake Hager, then not having him wrestle, reminds me on WCW signing Bret Hart and keeping him off TV.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Not a brand name needle mover, but AR Fox dropped the tag titles last night at Evolve show. Kid is super talented and Cody talked very highly of him when asked about him on twitter recently. I believe I read his school is down the road in ATL from where Cody trains with Glacier and QT Marshall's location as well. Now it could just be a storyline booking decision from Gabe, but could also indicate Fox could be leaving the territory. He was Dante Fox in Lucha Underground for those who watched that show. He does have some baggage as it's at least rumored he did hardcore (gay) porn in his past which is likely why WWE has never signed him.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

roadkill_ said:


> It doesn't matter if AEW got another big name - they'd just bury them and push vanilla midgets in the main event.
> 
> The signing of Jake Hager, then not having him wrestle, reminds me on WCW signing Bret Hart and keeping him off TV.


Literally everyone who has been in a main event since Dynamite started either has more charisma or is a better talker than Jake fucking Hager, even Adam Page, Kaz, and Pac. You're not automatically some wellspring of charisma just because you're over 6'2.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> Literally everyone who has been in a main event since Dynamite started either has more charisma or is a better talker than Jake fucking Hager, even Adam Page, Kaz, and Pac. You're not automatically some wellspring of charisma just because you're over 6'2.


vanilla midgets They are losing Views and Of course not larger than life 
Pac mid card
Pac mic Not zero but weak and


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

kingfrass44 said:


> vanilla midgets They are losing Views
> Pac mid card
> Pac microphone Not zero but weak and


Vanilla midgets? It's 2019 Raw and Smackdown are filled vanilla midgets. Most of NXT stars are vanilla midgets.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

imthegame19 said:


> Vanilla midgets? *It's 2019 Raw and Smackdown are filled vanilla midgets*. Most of NXT stars are vanilla midgets.


And RAW is drawing its worst ratings ever. Lol.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting test case will be Impact who is adding indie hosses left and right and having "Hoss Battle Royales" and the like.

Most recently hired this guy -


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Cornette was and is right in the sense that they should have buy out the best of the best that they could. You can't touch WWE and NJPW but had they brought in people like Jay Lethal, Tessa and Briscoes, legit top performers in their divisions, the roster would be way better and deeper. Not only they are talented but they would also be amongst the most TV ready in the company too.


I agree that 3 of them can about use a new home especially the Briscoes and Lethal whom have done everything in ROH.

Let me ask you how the Briscoes and Jay Lethal would be brought in from the start when they are still contracted to ROH?

Tessa’s contract with Impact doesn’t expire till Spring of next year unless she plans to resign. Once Tessa wins the Impact World title, she has broken that glass ceiling on Impact, and yes I’d love to see her in AEW in a stable with her dad, Spears, and whomever else they can recruit.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

roadkill_ said:


> And RAW is drawing its worst ratings ever. Lol.


To be fair tv cable ratings are down across the board. There's a reason why Raw can draw 2 million viewers every week and USA is willing to pay shit load of money to keep them. 


While AEW can do 800,000-950,000 viewers and be one of TNT top rated shows. When 8 years ago TNA could average 1.7 million viewers a week and it be just an ok rating. Cord cutting, shows on demand next day and stuff like twitter/youtube has brought down cable t.v ratings as a whole.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

These guys might be available come January -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203541914135355393
Colt probably stays with NJPW given their American offshoot coming. The Boys are already gone and have a PC tryout lined up. Brody is likely conditional on Scurll re-signing or not. I don't see anything that should entice AEW really here. 

Would be interesting on who those two greyed out named are? Maybe folks who already re-signed and thus doesn't want to out that they were considered to be released?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> These guys might be available come January -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203541914135355393
> ...


Nothing enticing? Scurll and Brody would be brilliant signings.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

So would Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Brian Pillman Jr. I'm surprised after NJPW that Smith didn't end up back in WWE or even in Impact for a bit. He has the goods to be mid-card Champion to even World Champion if given the chance.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychosocial said:


> Nothing enticing? Scurll and Brody would be brilliant signings.


Scurll isn't on the list. I'm agnostic on Brody King. I mean if the plan is to bring in Brodie Lee, King is sort of redundant.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

The most embarrassing/useless guy on AEW's roster, I think, is Sonny Kiss with Marko Stunt a close second. I think they've only put Kiss on tv once in a battle royal for a reason and should probably just release him. Stunt has received way too much tv time.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Scurll isn't on the list. I'm agnostic on Brody King. I mean if the plan is to bring in Brodie Lee, King is sort of redundant.


My bad. I misread your post.

Well, we don't know if Lee is a target for them or not, we're all just assuming he is on here. But I think Brody King is a good addition for them either way, nothing wrong with having both as they would both improve their roster.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Interesting test case will be Impact who is adding indie hosses left and right and having "Hoss Battle Royales" and the like.
> 
> Most recently hired this guy -


this guy is just fat.


----------

